# is this mastitis?



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ff 11 days post fresh. Been seeing these little flecks in the strainer each milking. No heat, no swelling, she gives about 3/4 gallon a day. What do u think? Do the Dr Naylor mastitis indicator cards work for goats milk?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Never hurts to test her. Somewhere on here is a homemade mastitis test. If you do a search, you could proabably find it.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

How is the milk tasting? If it's got an "off" "salty" flavor it's mastitis.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes,, the cards work with goats. Those little balls can be normal for some does.... I have one here that will show tiny solids in the filter for the first 5 weeks of lactation.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Swelling and edema, bumps, bruises, etc can cause tissue damage. Squish between your fingers. Do the pieces feel rubbery or more creamy?


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

The milk tastes good, not salty. Haven't been able to find the test strips local so will order some. The particles are so small I can't really get a feel on them. I'll just keep an eye on her but so far no "signs" of mastitis. Thanks


----------



## Amyhis (May 4, 2013)

My doe does this too. I tested her for mastitis and it was negative. THere are tiny clumps of what look like hardened tissue or ? There pretty hard and rubbery when I squish them.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Amyhis said:


> My doe does this too. I tested her for mastitis and it was negative. THere are tiny clumps of what look like hardened tissue or ? There pretty hard and rubbery when I squish them.


Rubbery is typically tissues from bruises.


----------

